# I Wanna See Blue Eyes!



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Nows the time to show off your blue eyed horse. Thanks!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

this is my 5 year old paint overo gelding who is close to 17hh. Flash! or Mccues Flashy Warrior!


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

This is Blaze, a grade paint pony yearling!

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

This is my Missouri Fox Trotting Pony colt. He is about one month old and is 7/8 MFT, 1/8th Trottingbred. He is so cute.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow how pretty everyone.. and Tonipony.. your colt is SO cute!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our bay tobiano Paint mare "Angel" with two blue eyes.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing, this is the little guy i am hoping to buy soon Click-Here I take no credit for the pictures/ownership


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Gotta love Lizzy!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Rebel's blue eye Or partial blue eye..lol


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is my Blue Eyed Horse, Chili


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Horsel02, is the liner around chili's eyes natural, or a tattoo? He's beautiful, I absolutely adore him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

My goodness Horsel02, your horse is beautiful!


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

jingojewel said:


> Horsel02, is the liner around chili's eyes natural, or a tattoo? He's beautiful, I absolutely adore him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
From what I have been told by my vet and other paint owners his eyeliner is natural. It is on both sides. I hated it when I first got him I thought it made hime look spooky but love it now.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Horse102...Chili is....GORGEOUS! I believe I'm in love! ;°}
His eyes are BEAUTIFUL, though only an ADDED BONUS, IMO! He's an all OVER stunner!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

,
partial blue








And I had a really good pic of Casino's partial blue eye on my other computer before it crashed, seems since I've had the new one I have only taken pics of his other side.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

haviris said:


> ,
> partial blue
> 
> 
> ...


You have so many beautiful blue eyed pets!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

^ EXACTLY MY THOUGHT! Wow! How funny! They are ALL stunners, too, aren't they! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you! I actually don't have them all now, I no longer have the goats, those were some of my favorites, Sage, Dallas (who was Sage's dad), and Arizona (most of my nigis were blue eyed). And I no longer have the odd eyed kitten, he passed away at 13 months old from cytauxzoonosis (his pic was just staring at me, so I had to share it). I have another blue eyed cat, but the only pic I could find was a kitten pic, and back then he had green eyes!








Believe it or not he grew up to be a tabby point w/ blue eyes. The other kitten pic is one I got guilted into taking home from work, 'to find him a home', but I think he's probably staying here.

I'm thinking blue eyes must be some kind of requirement to be a horse in my family (as you can see) we only have 4 (3 are mine, the palomino is my Dad's), two w/ a blue eye, and two w/ partial blue eyes. And our two most previous horses, my dad's








And mine,








Not on purpose I swear (my dad's preference is a solid bay). But I do like Paints, overos being my preference.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

My sky eyed girl...


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

haviris- Those two horses are beautiful, I love their coat colors.. and those kitten's eyes are amazing!

Susan Crumrine- Wow what a pretty girl..


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This is Josie. She has one full blue eye and one brown eye with a blue spot. I love blue eyes!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love your horse thirteen acres! I have never seen a horse with brown/black hair almost all over (especially on the face) and that has blue eyes! It's beautiful!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I love your horse thirteen acres! I have never seen a horse with brown/black hair almost all over (especially on the face) and that has blue eyes! It's beautiful!


Thank you! She has some serious sun fading going on right now. I've heard adding certain things to their feed will keep them black in the sun. I'll have to try it!

Her partial blue eye is so unique to me. I love looking at her eyes.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Susan Crumrine said:


> My sky eyed girl...


Susan...OMGosh! She is beautiful. Statuesque! It's amazing how horses can be simply STUNNING yet with various highly different traits!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

'My girl's partly-blue eye. The other eye is brown.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Thirteen, I am also deeply in love with Josie's look! 
Everyone on this thread has THE MOST INCREDIBLE LOOKERS!!
I always say "color is very low on my list of importance" when choosing a horse to own...other than possibly not a grey/white due to living in a place with sun/high UV exposure 12 months out of the year, though I love those colors....I think however, that any horse with multi-colors (& blue eye/eyes certainly doesn't hurt either!) Would be a HUGE BONUS (when the time comes)...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you! I never set out to look for color, but sometimes it happens upon you when you're not expecting it!

Josey* (I've decided to use a y instead of an ie, haha), was a chance find and I'm very glad to have her. She's becoming more and more beautiful as the days go by, and she's been very nice and easy to work with.

Thank you so much for your compliments. I myself LOVE a horse with blue eyes or partial blues.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Bonnie 12 year old cremello paint mare.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Not a pretty shot but here is Spirit's partially blue eye! She didn't like the flash at all! :shock: First pic was out of focus and the second time she was like "OH NO YOU DON'T. Not again!"


----------



## jessicapworkman (Jul 10, 2011)

Ayla! She has one blue eye and one brown


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Back2Horseback said:


> Susan...OMGosh! She is beautiful. Statuesque! It's amazing how horses can be simply STUNNING yet with various highly different traits!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks so much, I have had horses for 30 years and she is my dream horse...she is as sweet and willing as she is beautiful.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

jessicapworkman said:


> Ayla! She has one blue eye and one brown


My goodness... Ayla is beautiful! I love her coat color.


----------



## thiscrazeelife (Jul 1, 2012)

My cremello stud colt, Mudd, my friend's red dun overo Paint gelding Diesel & my red roan overo mare, Mia.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

thiscrazeelife said:


> My cremello stud colt, Mudd, my friend's red dun overo Paint gelding Diesel & my red roan overo mare, Mia.


BEAUTIFUL.. all of them.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fvfarabians (Aug 12, 2008)

my two of my paint mares have blue eyes!!!


----------



## thiscrazeelife (Jul 1, 2012)

idk if she counts because her eyes are more of a blue-green but figured i would share anyway.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Pics of my mare Lunar Eclipse, one of her partial/half blue eye, which is how she got her name. Don't mind me in the pic LOL i had just got her, i look like crap, but its a nice pic of her face. :shock: And a pic of her when she was a baby at her former home.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a horse with blue eyes.


----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## redfox122194 (Jul 5, 2012)

one of the stable horses I worked with had blue eyes


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's Katy's blue eye....


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Subbing! I don't have a blue eyed horse, and my husband thinks they look freaky, but he may just have to deal with it someday!


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful horses, all of them!


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

My red dun paint mare  Totally blue on the left, brown and blue on the right.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Pgboogie: Your mare isso cute.. I love her braid in the top picture.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Horsel02 said:


> Here is my Blue Eyed Horse, Chili


 
Your Horse Is Beautiful I wanna Steal It


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

SplashedOvero said:


> Your Horse Is Beautiful I wanna Steal It


Me too.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Heres Comanche My Silver Dapple Black Splashed White Gelding 
He Has One *blue* Eye


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

This is my stallion Tuffest Spookster Aka 'Casper'


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ I can't see any pics?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I used to not like blue eyes - not to my acquired taste, and some still aren't. However, I look after a mare who has one partial blue eye. I admit, it took some getting used to, but now I think it's simply beautiful!










Though she's a bit of a ham...


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's my 2yr old Blue eyed filly


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

ohmyitschelle said:


> I used to not like blue eyes - not to my acquired taste, and some still aren't. However, I look after a mare who has one partial blue eye. I admit, it took some getting used to, but now I think it's simply beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ THIS PHOTO KILLS ME! Freaking ADORABLE!!! Total LOL!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Surayya said:


> Here's my 2yr old Blue eyed filly


Oh my gosh! They just keep getting better and better! All so gorgeous...I must CERTAINLY HAVE A "blue-eyed fetish"! You all are SO BLESSED!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

^ Completely agree!


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks  I wasn't really a fan of Blue eyes before getting Cynder lol. Now I LOVE them- Both my girls will be bred to blue eyed stallions (its just as well that both the stallions I like also have bright blue eyes- so who am I to fight them lol!)


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i wasnt until i got a one blue one brown eye dog. and i fell in love so when i saw my paint i loved his eye so i bought him


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Everyone has such beautiful horses!! :smile:


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't have a blue eyed horse, so here my blue eyed bunny, Hattie!


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

^ Oh my goodness, Hattie is so cute!


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks! ^^


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

This is my blue eyed colt  He's half gypsy half shetland (accident, not mine, he's actually a rescue - can you believe someone wouldn't want this monster?) XD


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I can finally join this thread. This is the filly that I will be getting either sometime this fall/winter or next spring.














































I really love this picture


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow...she is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you .


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Awww, love the little white splash on her belly


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow those are really pretty horses! Thanks for sharing.


----------

